# Soil test: What to do now?



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

I just got the results back from my first soil test (soil savy). It said my PH was near perfect at 6.37, Nitrogen was in the lower part of the ideal range, and Iron is high. However I am very low in Phosphorus and Potassium. How do I raise the Phos and Potass in my lawn organically? Do I buy a starter fert, or should I add come compost or bone meal to get those levels up to par? I am a little concerned about the Phoss because I am going to be doing a partial renovation in the fall and need to get those levels up so it will help establish the roots of new seed. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just giving this a bump for ya @jcs43920. Not a lot of folks on here interpret soil tests. My advice would be to go with their recommendations. You could also obtain a soil test from Ohio State or Penn State universities for further advice and recs.


----------

